# Gadsden flag (don't tread on me) pen request



## SkewedUp (Jul 17, 2014)

I had a customer ask for a bolt action pen made with the Gadsden flag design on it. He would prefer a laser kit but Kallenshaan needs a minimum order of 20. That is more than I want to do right now. 

I'm wondering about casting a vinyl sticker if I can find one the right size. 

Has anyone made a pen using some kind of Gadsden flag design? 

Any ideas?


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 17, 2014)

How about a 'group' buy?

If the price is right.......I would take 4.


----------



## SkewedUp (Jul 17, 2014)

stonepecker said:


> How about a 'group' buy?
> 
> If the price is right.......I would take 4.



$20 each. I would probably want 4 or 5 myself. We're almost half way there 

If we get a few more I'll ask Ken to send me the design he would use.


----------



## Bean_Counter (Jul 17, 2014)

I'd be in for a couple also


----------



## BJohn (Jul 17, 2014)

I may also be in for a couple? Like to see a picture.


----------



## SkewedUp (Jul 17, 2014)

Great!

Thanks for the responses. I've sent a request to Ken to see what design he would use. I'll post it here when I get it.


----------



## SkewedUp (Jul 17, 2014)

Here is the jpg that will be used. There may be some slight modifications but this is the basic design Ken will use.


----------



## BJohn (Jul 17, 2014)

Good deal like I mentioned I will probably get a couple. I thought that was the flag. Be watching for the picture of Ken's design.


----------



## SkewedUp (Jul 17, 2014)

I will post a picture of a completed pen as soon as Ken gets one made and sends me a picture of it. That may be as soon as tomorrow (Friday 7/17/2014) or within a couple of days.

Ken is a great guy to work with and he is going to make this laser kit available for us to order on his website. 

Please take a second to post a quick response to this thread if you are interested in this laser kit so I will have an idea about how many orders will come from IAP members.

Thanks.


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 17, 2014)

I would take the 4 that I mentioned.

I would take more but have to keep my buying in check so the little wife doesn't get upset.  If Momma ain't happy.........Nobody is happy!


----------



## mtassie (Jul 17, 2014)

Ken is Great to work with, I'm definitely in for some
Thanks


----------



## Bean_Counter (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll start with 2


----------



## Gilv58 (Jul 18, 2014)

I am interested in a couple if it's not too late


----------



## SkewedUp (Jul 18, 2014)

It's not too late. 

I'm waiting for a picture from Kallenshaan of a completed pen using the Gadsden flag design. Once I get it from them, I will post the picture here and everyone can decide how many they want to order. 

Kallenshaan has offered to allow IAP members to go directly to their website to place our orders. I am waiting for an answer from the moderators to see if forum rules allow me to put a direct link into this thread or not.

I'll let everyone know when it will be available to order. Hopefully that will be very soon.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jul 19, 2014)

I might take one. They fit the bolt action right?


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 19, 2014)

Please sign me up for 5 if not too late.  Thanks.


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 19, 2014)

I want to see the finished result, but probably want one.


----------



## SkewedUp (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes they are for 3/8ths tubed kits like the bolt action PSI kits. 

And it is not too late. Kallenshaan is in the process of designing this new laser kit that will include the Gadsden flag design. 

As soon as the kit is available I will post a picture of it in this thread and you will be able to order them directly from Kallenshaan.


----------



## SkewedUp (Jul 19, 2014)

*and here is a pic of a completed pen*

I got the pic showing what the pen will look like.

_*Please note*_: Ken told me that they were unable to make all the "black diamonds" in the snake be inlay pieces so those are just cut out and will have to be filled with a black dyed epoxy or other method. I just needed to make sure you are aware of that before you place your order in case that makes a difference to you. Personally, I don't have a problem with it although I would have preferred inlay pieces. The instruction sheet will have the proper instructions for how to fill the black diamonds on the snake.

The kit will be available on the Kallenshaan website tonight or soon after and I will post a direct link to it once it is available on their website. The cost will be $20 per pen kit and it is specifically made to be used on the PSI Bolt Action cartridge pen kits (3/8" brass tube).


----------



## SkewedUp (Jul 20, 2014)

*the pen kit is ready to order now*

Just to clarify a little, this is *not* a group buy. No minimum order needs to be met and there is no obligation to anyone who expressed their interest or in the quantity indicated. The interest shown here at IAP was enough that Kallenshaan agreed to offer this product on their website, and very quickly.

You can now place your order for the laser kit directly from the Kallenshaan website. Here is a direct link to order the kit: Gadsden Flag Inlay Kit: kallenshaanwoods.com

Or you can do your own search for Kallenshaan woods and Gadsden Flag Inlay kit. The kit can be found under the *"flags"* category of *Inlay Pen Kits* as well as under the *New Products* section of their website.

A big thanks to Ken and everyone at Kallenshaan Woods for making this laser inlay kit available so quickly. And I would like to personally thank everyone here at IAP who showed interest in this product and helped to make it happen.  I have a customer who will be very pleased.

Happy turning!

PS Thanks to whoever helped me post the direct link.


----------



## SkewedUp (Jul 20, 2014)

An interesting subject came to me via PM from another member and I thought it might be worth discussing in this thread as well. 

What other 3/8ths pen kits might this new laser inlay kit work with? Several came to mind, but I'd be interested in seeing what other possibilities might be. 

Any ideas?

Another thing I wonder about is if other versions of this laser kit might be provided if enough interest is shown here by IAP members wanting to combine this Gadsden flag kit with other pen kits. 

What pen kit would you want to see this Gadsden inlay kit available for?


----------



## Rolland (Jul 22, 2014)

I surely order a couple


----------



## SkewedUp (Jul 22, 2014)

Rolland said:


> I surely order a couple



Go ahead and click on the direct link above (in post #20) to put in your order Rolland. I've already ordered some from Kallenshaan and they are on the way. I hope they get here soon because I can't wait to try one out.


----------



## SkewedUp (Jul 24, 2014)

*my first one*

Here's a pic of my first one. I chose gunmetal plating for this one.


----------

